# First Watch Strap



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Mrs found three hides of swede that she had forgotten she bought a few years back so i thought i would have a stab at making a strap out of it, might buy some decent leather on payday and make a few proper ones.

this one is a bit "choppy" for a first attempt but i was just "getting the lay of the land" with this one, shame she got three hides in this color and not a nice natural brown.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

looks really good, makes me want to have ago now!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

"might buy some decent leather on payday and make a few proper ones".

Why wait ?

Get yourself down to your local carboot fair or charity shops - they will be loads of cheap leather jackets, bags etc that you can cut up and make straps from.


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

jackets..thats a good suggestion!


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

My wife is currently short 3 bags! - few different materials to play with too! Better hope she doesn't "recognise" any of my new straps when I get round to finishing them!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

For a large amount of leather to play with, goto one of the community recycle places, buy a used leather sofa for 25 quid - cut all the leather off and tell them they can keep the frame and foam


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

...actually can do with some foam and fabric too. if you need to have some padding in the straps.


----------

